# HELP, faceplate stuck on lathe



## kevinmacq (28 Mar 2011)

Hi,

I have a woodfast M410 lathe. Have been turning some pretty large bowls on the outboard end of the lathe before christmas. Had left one mounted and hadnt been near it for a few months. Went to try and get the faceplate off on saturday and it wont budge. Have tried everything i can think of to get it off but not moving. Can anyone help????


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Mar 2011)

I assume that the bowl has been removed? If so put a couple of bolts though the diagonal holes, a big screwdriver between the bolts and a spanner on the drive shaft and give the screwdriver a light WACK!!! with the spanner resting on a wooden block on your tool rest. If it still doesn't move squirt some WD40 onto the shaft/faceplate join, leave it for a few hours and be a bit LESS gentle when you WACK it.

The block on the tool rest is so you don't damage the tool rest with the spanner..

Edit : - Just re-read your post. If the bowl is still on the faceplate still use the spanner on the shaft and the block on the tool rest and use the bowl to spin the spanner onto the tool rest. That could well shock it into moving?

Good luck.


----------



## jaymar (28 Mar 2011)

Just a silly thought, have you remembered that the outboard side will be a left-hand thread


----------



## kevinmacq (29 Mar 2011)

Thanks for that guys, will give it a go. yeah managed to get the bowl off by snapping the screws. Have saved the bowl as it just fitted on the inboard side by 1/2". Had tried getting a screwdriver and hitting it but maybe it needs more persuasion. Someone suggested heating it with a blow torch but scared that might naker the bearing.


----------



## Leo (29 Mar 2011)

Hitting it end on, may move it a little within the thread and remove some rust ????? metal hammer, so gently does it !!!!


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2011)

Is the rear faceplate Steel, Cast Iron or Aluminium?

For heating the faceplate use a good hairdryer rather than a torch, should be able to get outer of plate too warm to touch.

Once you get it off, refit with stiff paper or better still a thin plastic washer behind it.


----------



## kevinmacq (30 Mar 2011)

I think its steel, have been spraying WD40 in the last couple days so hopefully will have soaked through by the weekend when i get a chance to try taking it off.


----------



## kevinmacq (30 Mar 2011)

The faceplate just wont turn on the thread, dont think its stuck to the by the back of the faceplate. Running out of ideas, have 2 big lumps of burr yew which i am desperate to turn but the lathes to wee inboard


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2011)

The reason for fitting a frangible washer at the back is to reduce the 'holding friction' for when you next need to remove it.
A good 'wrung' joint between the two surfaces of the faceplate and the spindle collar may be 50% or more of the holding force you are trying to start.


----------



## kevinmacq (30 Mar 2011)

Just to make sure im not tightening the faceplate since its a left hand thread what way should i be looking at it coming off? clockwise or anti clockwise?


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2011)

Clockwise, the same way it normally rotates.


----------



## Jacob (30 Mar 2011)

Can you get a stillson wrench or a large molegrip on the collar of the faceplate? If so you need a pair of grips and the other faceplate in place on the other end. Then you turn one in the loosening direction, which will tighten the other, then vice versa several times. Apply a bit of oil when there is a chance, or slip in a bit of paper.
Difficult to describe but I've done this several times. I keep meaning to put in a washer of some sort. :roll:


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Mar 2011)

If you can, lock the spindle with a spanner or a mole grip, put a couple of bolts through the diagnal holes on the face plates, a BIG screwdriver between the bolts and give it a BLEEDIN great whack with a 4 lb watchmakers hammer. That should convince it to move? Just make sure that you whack it clockwise as Chas said!

I am being serious!


----------



## chrisbaker42 (31 Mar 2011)

I really don't believe this, I have just put a blank on the lathe with a face plate trued up the outside edge and cut a dovetail on the face because I need to do work from both sides and when I came to remove the face plate it simply would not budge. It had only been on there a maximum of five minutes. I have tried the hammer etc. and now left in with wd40 soaking in. With it being mother's day on Sunday I really hope it comes off later today.


----------



## PsyMan (31 Mar 2011)

Never confuse your 3 In One Oil with your thin AC glue


----------



## chrisbaker42 (31 Mar 2011)

Ha! Ha!


----------



## chrisbaker42 (31 Mar 2011)

Luckily the stillson wrench and spanner together with the wd40 has done the job, now to follow the rest of the advice to make sure this doesn't happen again, I wouldn't like to be responsible for cancelling mother's day.


----------



## kevinmacq (31 Mar 2011)

Woo hoo, after some gentle persuading with the biggest persuader i had in the garage the faceplate came off, Have cleaned up the threads and greased them up and put a washer in so now to get turning


----------



## spasm (31 Mar 2011)

Glad to hear it,

think i'll get some nilon washers as well don't want the same thing to happen to me.

Spasm


----------

